#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Excel data inside e-mail body

## Bellaggio1770

Hi all,

I regularly receive e-mails from a manufacturer, and he is able to put what looks like Excel data INSIDE the body of the e-mail.  

example.JPG

They write a normal e-mail, and among the text is set of columns and rows with text or number inside.  
I am able to highlight the content of it, meaning it is not a simple image. 

How to do this?

Thank you in advance/

----------


## zbor

Copy-paste

----------


## Bellaggio1770

I tried it.  Selected the data in Excel,  Ctrl+C  and Ctrl+V into Outlook, and it pastes the data in a different way:

Huge gaps between the cells
No lines visible (meaning no actual "cells" visible, just the written content

----------


## shirleyxls

When you paste into Outlook, use Paste Special, then choose Microsoft Excel Worksheet Object

----------


## zbor

Cells in Excel by default are not formated.
A thin blue line that you see in Excel is just gridline.

Therefore you need first to format data in Rxcel and then copy paste to Outlook.

Selected (blue) cells on the right and how they look in Outlook (left).
You can see unformated cells (1,2,3,4) has no lines in outlook.

Untitled.jpg

----------


## Bellaggio1770

Hi Zbor,

Note:  I actually use Outlook365, not the old MS Outlook. Maybe that's why it doesn't work like you do?


[B]--> In Excel I always add cell outlines, meaning my cells have black lines around them, not thin blue lines. 
I copy and paste from Excel and it makes a mess of data, again with no black lines whatsover.

example.JPG

----------

